# European tarantula breeders



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys, anyone got a list of tarantula breeders in Europe? I only know of Sven.

Cheers


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Hey guys, anyone got a list of tarantula breeders in Europe? I only know of Sven.
> 
> Cheers


Youve gotta have herd of micheal scheller though ent ya? he was at bts 
Google his name n it comes up plus i think snowgoose compiled a list of em all in the stickys ^^


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Yup, simply ....

Infact .. Here


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Yup, simply ....
> 
> Infact .. Here


:welcome: good timing lol


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Jorg Bernhardt
.:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Willkommen/Welcome

Peter Grabowitz
http://www.polyped.de/

Never ordered from either of them but friends have and had no problems

HTH


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

any body know of any dutch breeders taking a trip to holland soon so could get some t's while im there


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Jorg Bernhardt
> .:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Willkommen/Welcome
> 
> Peter Grabowitz
> ...


Woaa have you seen how much grabowitz's mature metallicas are up for :gasp:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

£500 is a bit much isn't it :lol2:


----------

